# Food Safety News Wed 1/29/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 29, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 1/29/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Kansas becomes 4th state with unconstitutional “ag-gag” law*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 29, 2020 12:05 am Federal judges did not much like the newer laws to protect animal agriculture from prying eyes. So-called “ag-gag” laws adopted during the last decade in Utah, Idaho, and Iowa were struck mainly down as unconstitutional when challenged by animal rights activists. Kansas, North Dakota, and Montana, however, adopted ag-gag laws 30 years ago. Those statutes...  Continue Reading


* Beach Beat: Food safety guinea pigs*
By Coral Beach on Jan 29, 2020 12:04 am Those folks at PBS have done it again. They’ve aired a provocative piece that will stun you. It’s about the man behind the so-called Poison Squad. Sounds scary doesn’t it. It’s fascinating. You won’t be able to look away. It’s the documentary film “The Poison Squad” and it premiered last night on the PBS series...  Continue Reading



* Diners warned about potential hepatitis A exposure, urged to seek vaccination*
By News Desk on Jan 29, 2020 12:01 am Health officials in New Zealand have warned people who ate at a restaurant about possible hepatitis A exposure. Canterbury District Health Board’s public health team are advising people who ate at Madam Woo Christchurch on 255 St Asaph Street at any time on Jan. 15 or 17 that they may have been exposed to to...  Continue Reading


* Judge rules death was not due to food poisoning from restaurant*
By News Desk on Jan 29, 2020 12:00 am A Spanish court has ruled the death of a woman was because of natural causes and not due to food poisoning at a restaurant that has a Michelin star. The ruling was made in December 2019 by a judge at the Superior Court of Justice of the Valencian Community (TSJCV) and an investigation into the...  Continue Reading


----------

